
French startup allows conspiracy Alex Jones to continue streaming on Interne-FR - rodrigo975
https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article/2019/11/01/une-start-up-francaise-permet-au-conspirationniste-alex-jones-de-continuer-a-diffuser-ses-videos_6017681_4408996.html
======
planetzero
With all of the Russian collusion conspiracies surrounding our current
president, I pretty much put our mainstream news like CNN and MSNBC on the
same level.

